# 2006 Nissan Maxima SE For Sale $12,995 OBO



## Pure5ab1 (Sep 25, 2011)

Hello everyone. Finally I have decided to sell my 2006 Nissan maxima se and get a 2010 nissan maxima. I hate to sell mine but you know have to move on. My maxima has 87000 miles on it. Clean title. It is gray with black interior. Drives like new. new Tires on it. oil changed every 3000 miles. I have to sell this car fast because I am looking at a 2010 maxima and dont want to miss out on that deal. I am not able to post pics here (don't know why) but i will send them to you if you want. My asking price is $12,995 or best offer. Please call or text me at 845-337-7265. Serious buyers only please. Thank you.


----------

